# Need for advice to immigrate to Australia



## a.zaidan (Nov 21, 2016)

Hello everyone 
I am from kuwait middle east, stateless but i am having a valid passport, i am 30 y.o a husban and a father to a 5 y.o daugter.
I have a nursing diploma and i am working in the ambulance department as a dispatcher for about 5 years.
Life here is so difficult for us to live .
I am planning to start new life and future with my family by moving to Australia. 

I would like to ask, who might help me with some guidance about applying to work and have a permanent residency, also if i am planning to get the Australian recidenship.
Thanks to all


----------



## alice121 (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi
What are the Australia immigration law.


----------



## stevejoon2121 (Feb 3, 2017)

hi i am in australia and i have bridge visa A but so far they don't give me work permit , but i do have serious financial hardship how can i prove i have financial hardship ,. ?


----------

